# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Roof Load Width (RLW)

## askaholic

Does anyone know how to calculate the Roof Load Width for a Trussed Roof? Cheers

----------


## ausdesign

half span measured along the top chord

----------


## Stan 101

As Ausdesign mentioned. 
If you can't measure along the top chord, divide the span (horizontally from plate to plate) by 2 then with a scientific calculator divide by COS (cosine) and then the pitch of the roof. 
SO if the span was 8000mm and the roof pitch 20 degrees then 
8000mm / 2 = 4000mm
4000mm / 20 COS = 4256.71mm 
cheers,

----------


## askaholic

So if the top chord of the truss is 12448mm then the span is simply half of this, 6224mm 
Is This Corrrect?

----------


## Stan 101

No. Read the above posts again.  
cheers,

----------

